#  Schulmedizin >  Chirurgische Sprechstunde >   Materialentfernung BWK 8-10 >

## strandlooper

Hallo zusammen, 
ich bekomme zeitnah das o.g. Material entfernt. Bin auch glücklich darüber, denn die Versteifung ist doch recht ungemütlich, zumal die LWS auch über eine Versteifung verfügt. Hat hier jemand Erfahrung, wie lange aktuell der Aufenthalt im KRH ist und was im Anschluss nach der Entfernung erstmal verboten ist? Klar, Sturzgefahr vermeiden, aber ich bin eigentlich nur mit dem Fahrrad unterwegs weil ich ziemlich ab vom Schuss wohne.  
Für Infos danke ich schon mal im Voraus..

----------

